# Boldi's Teichgeschichte



## Sylvie (22. Sep. 2007)

Hallo liebe Forumsgemeinde,

nach monatelangen  Drängeln Eurer Moderatorin (Dodi) stelle ich, Martin (Sylvie's Ehegott) nun endlich auch mal mein „kleines“ Teichprojekt vor.
Vorgeschichte: Seit vielen Jahren treffe ich mich ab und an mit Dodi und Jo zum intellektuellen  Smalltalk  (meistens saufen mit  Dodi`s Ehesklaven Jo-Hamburg). Seitdem ich 
In einem Haus mit relativ großem Grundstück wohne (6 Jahre), kamen bei unseren Treffen immer öfter so Bemerkungen von Joschi (Spitzname) von wegen Teichbau. Das gleiche hat er schon mal mit mir abgezogen mit exotischen Pflanzen.
Im Herbst letzten Jahres hatte ich das Gelaber dann satt und präsentierte Joschi meine erste Teichplanung mit der Umsetzung 2007. Also 5000L, ca. 1,2m tief `n paar Goldies rein und gut is. Leider ging die Frotzelei dann erst richtig los nach dem Motto „Mach mal Alter, den Teich baust du sowieso 3 mal“.
Da ich meiner berufl. Funktion als Bauwerksprüfer für Brücken und Tunnelbauwerke im Hamburger Hafen Zugriff auf sehr kompetente Fachleute habe (Strömungs-, Betonfach-ingenieure, Geologen usw.), habe ich erst mal ein paar Diskussionen geführt. Dann stand die endgültige Planung fest:
20 m³ Teich, 2,2 m tief mit einer Insel, einem Teich im Teich und einem kleinen Wasserfall.
Abgesenkte Terrasse mit Sichtfenster 1,2 x 0,7 m.
Mehrkammerfiltertechnik, UVC, Belüftung als Schwerkraftanlage in U-Form um die Terrasse herum.

 

Im Februar hab ich dann erst mal losgebuddelt und meinen Kombi gequält. Ca. 200 Sack Beton rangekarrt, von Hand gemischt und eingebaut.

    

Nachdem die Terrasse/Filteranlage im Rohbau fertig war, ging die Buddelei (von Hand) erst richtig los.

    

Nach der sch… Buddelei  habe ich dann die Technik eingebaut, die Teichform mit Magerbeton modelliert und laminiert.

    

Die statisch relevanten Bereiche (Boden, Uferbereich mit Findlingen > 100kg)  wurden mit bis zu 4  Lagen Glasfaser (+ extra Betonfundament) laminiert, der Rest 2 lagig.

 

Da mir bewusst war, das die Teichschale zwar formstabil aber so nicht wasserdicht ist (abgestaubtes altes Bau-Epoxy) gab’s für mich nur 2 Möglichkeiten: Flüssigfolie oder PVC Folie. Erster großer Fehler: Ich hab die Flüssigfolie genommen.

 


Nach 3 Wochen unter Wasser haben sich Blasen gebildet mit anschl. Wasserverlust (sch…….).Also Wasser raus,70 m² PVC-Folie + 4 kg Kleber besorgt und eingebaut.
Sehr schön, alles dicht. Joschi`s Kommentar: “Hättest den Teich mal lieber gleich so wie unseren gebaut“    Aha dachte ich, dann wart’s mal ab bis Du zum gucken kommst. 

 

Natürlich ließ es sich die Teichpolizei  nicht nehmen, diese „kleine“ Anlage persönlich abzusegnen. Habe großes Lob von Dodi bekommen (Stolz) und Joschis Gesicht sagt glaub ich alles, mittlerweile werde ich sogar bei Fragen in Sachen Teichtechnik konsultiert. 

Für die Technikfreaks ist die eingesetzte Filtertechnik vielleicht noch interessant:
Eigenbau Schwerkkraft-Spaltsiebkammer mit 125 Micron, mit integrierter Pumpenkammer aktive Druckspülung (z.Zt. alle 3 Std. 1min, Spülung bei einem Durchsatz von 18000 L/Std).

 

4-Kammersystem,Vol. 2 m³: 1. Japanmatten, 2. Patronenfilter, 3. Helix, 4. zusätzliche Pumpenkammer

 

Zum Schluss noch ca. 5 m² Pflanzenfilter.

Abschließend möchte ich mich noch ausdrücklich bei Dodi für Ihre Unterstützung bei allen Fragen sowie für die Koi und Pflanzen bedanken. Also behandelt Eure Moderatorin gut, Dodi hat in Sachen Teich echt was drauf. Ach ja, der Joschi:  Danke Jo, hättest Du im Winter nicht so rumgezickt, wäre mein Teich sicher nicht so geworden wie er jetzt ist. Meine Frau darf ich auch nicht vergessen, die während der Bauphase immer ausreichend Bier rangekarrt hat.  

Noch ein paar Eindrücke aus der Bierperspektive

       

Liebe Grüsse, Martin


----------



## Annett (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Boldi's Teichgeschichte*

Hallo Martin,

na dann sag ich mal: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns, den Teichverrückten. 

Schaut wirklich klasse aus und ist mit der ersten Planungsstufe wohl nicht mehr zu vergleichen, oder?!  


Viel Spaß mit Teich, Fischen und hier bei uns im Forum.


----------



## Chrisinger (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Boldi's Teichgeschichte*

    

Ja wie Geil ist das denn......... 

ich begrüsse dich auch ganz Herzlich bei den Teichleutz  

Das ist mit abstand das genialste,was ich hier gesehen habe.

Deine Kois sind so was von schön.......


Weiter so.


LG Chris


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Boldi's Teichgeschichte*

Das glaube ich jetzt nicht. Ist ja der Wahnsinn    


Herzlich Willkommen


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## chr1z (23. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Boldi's Teichgeschichte*

Frage zur Flüssigfolie:
welches Produkt hast du den verwendet?

könntest hier was dazu schreiben ? -> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6739


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (23. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Boldi's Teichgeschichte*

Moin Martin,

auch ich freue mich natürlich, daß nach Fertigstellung des Teiches dann nun endlich eine "Vorstellung" hier im Forum erfolgte.  

Also denn herzlich gewillkommt und so und natürlich weiterhin viel Spass mit Pflanzen, Teich und Fischen. Freut mich natürlich auch, daß ich wesentlich dazu beitragen durfte aus dir doch noch einen halbwegs vernünftigen Menschen machen zu dürfen und dir neue Interessengebiete aufschliessen konnte...   

Aber mal im Ernst.. der Teich ist doch super geworden und letztlich soll er ja nur dir und Sylvia gefallen (also erspare ich mir irgenwelches Gelästere)!! Mit der Technik; experimentiere mal ruhig weiter; irgendwie profitiere ich ja dann auch wieder davon. Diss kannst du nun mal besser wie ich und ist doch auch ok so...1 

Besonders gut gefällt mir das "Fischfenster". Schade nur daß ich sowas bei mir nicht mehr einbauen kann. Dann hat sich mein motivierendes Generve also doch wirklich gelohnt. Ich bin stolz auf Dir


----------



## rolf007 (23. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Boldi's Teichgeschichte*

Hallo Silvia, hallo Martin,
ist doch super geworden, Euer Teich. Besonders mit dem "unter die Wasseroberfläche im Trocknen tauchen". Echt super Idee, wie im Meeresmuseum.
Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Dodi (23. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Boldi's Teichgeschichte*

Hallo Sylvia,
hallo Martin!

Dann will ich auch mal...:

Erst einmal ein ganz offizielles

HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN hier bei den Teich-:crazy: !

Schön, dass die Teichvorstellung hier im Forum nun endlich geklappt hat!  

Nachdem Du, Martin, hier im Forum monatelang nur gelesen hast und sicher den einen oder anderen Tipp in Deinen Teichbau mit einfliessen lassen konntest, sollen doch wir alle auch etwas davon haben. 

Der Teich ist wirklich sehr schön geworden! 
Die Anstrengung, den Teich zu bauen, hat sich wirklich gelohnt - und das noch ganz alleine...

Der Garten ist jedenfalls um einiges "reicher" geworden. Ich glaube, Ihr Beide wisst jetzt, was es bedeutet, gemütlich am Teich zu sitzen und die Fische zu beobachten, zu streicheln, zu füttern. Diese Art von Entspannung kennt nur der, der sich den Traum vom eigenen Teich verwirklicht hat.

Ich wünschte, ich hätte auch so ein Fenster, um die Koi beobachten zu können - aber man kann ja nicht alles haben...

Alles in allem ein gelungenes Projekt! 

Ich freue mich, Euch mit dem Teich-Virus angesteckt zu haben... und mit einigen Koi und Pflanzen dazu beitragen konnte, dass der Teich sehr schnell zu dem geworden ist, was er jetzt ist.

Weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Teich-Oase!


----------



## Martina und Uwe (23. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Boldi's Teichgeschichte*

hallo Ihr zwei,also alle Achtung eine Wunderschöne Anlage bin begeistert.
Einen schönen Sonntag noch.

Mfg Uwe und Martina


----------



## w54wolle (23. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Boldi's Teichgeschichte*

Hallo Silvia und Martin !
Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen, schön das Ihr zu uns gefunden habt.  
Ich bin ja fast sprachlos, so ein Wahnsinnsteich !!!   Mal was ganz Anderes und der Einfall mit der Glasscheibe - Prima Idee -  ,da steckt auch ein riesiges Stück Arbeit dahinter ! - Respekt -
Also alles Gute für Euch und den Teich:


----------



## Boldi (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Boldi's Teichgeschichte*

Hallo zusammen,

Oha,mit  soviel positiver Resonanz hätten Sylvie und ich nun auch nicht gerechnet 

Da ich unseren ersten Bericht auch nicht zu lang machen wollte,fehlen eigentlich noch ein paar Fakten,z.B.:5 Monate Bauzeit,davon 4 Wochen Jahresurlaub geopfert.Von den Kosten ganz zu schweigen,da bin ich bei der Planung auch im Komma verrutscht.

Grüsse,Martin


----------



## MikeCharly (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Boldi's Teichgeschichte*

Ich sag nur eins  
„Ein Traum“  
Das mit der Scheibe ist allererste Sahne.


----------



## ouzo (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Boldi's Teichgeschichte*

Hallo Martin + Sylvie,
so,und Ihr seit Schuld ! Stress in unserem Hause  ! Wir werden unseren Teich im nächsten Jahr umbauen und ich will uuuunbedingt so ein tolles Fenster  Habt Ihr schon GEZ abgemeldet ? Wer braucht bei so einem Traum schon einen Fernseher....
Klasse gemacht und eine tolle Idee, viel spass damit


----------



## WAST (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Boldi's Teichgeschichte*

Hallo Zusammen,

echt eine tolle Idee.  
Gratuliere zu diesem erfolgreichen Teich. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und wenig Algen und stets gesunde Fische. Danke für die schönen Bilder.

Gruß

Stefan


----------

